# Cleaning the enclosure



## AlishaMaxine

I am getting my first Russian tortoise tomorrow!! However I'm a little scared. I've been reading you need a hose to clean the tank however I live in an apartment and don't want to get the bathtub dirty... Are there ANY other ways to clean the tank with less mess? How often do I clean it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Team Gomberg

*RE: Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***

You don't need a hose to clean the tank. In fact, I don't "hose out" any of my indoor enclosures at all. I'll scoop out and replace substrate when necessary.

I did notice some red flags in your post though. "Russian"- "Tank"- "Apartment"

I suggest you ditch the tank idea for that species. No tank will be big enough. It will be much better for Mr. Turtle to have a 4' x 8' tortoise table built for his indoor home. Also, since you dont have a backyard but these guys LOVE the outdoors, come up with a way to make an outdoor table too so he can still have some garden time


----------



## AlishaMaxine

*Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***

Thanks for responding! Ok so what would do well in a tank? If I did get a Russian what would this table look like and where do I find it? And I don't have a backyard but I do have a grassy part outside of my hose where he will roam from time to time


----------



## Jazenami

*RE: Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***



AlishaMaxine said:


> Thanks for responding! Ok so what would do well in a tank? If I did get a Russian what would this table look like and where do I find it? And I don't have a backyard but I do have a grassy part outside of my hose where he will roam from time to time



The most cost efficient way to get a table is to build it yourself i think. Someone might prove me wrong though I'm new at this too. I just built an enclosure out of storage tubs for $20 I could show you pics if you want.


----------



## AlishaMaxine

*Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***



Jazenami said:


> AlishaMaxine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding! Ok so what would do well in a tank? If I did get a Russian what would this table look like and where do I find it? And I don't have a backyard but I do have a grassy part outside of my hose where he will roam from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most cost efficient way to get a table is to build it yourself i think. Someone might prove me wrong though I'm new at this too. I just built an enclosure out of storage tubs for $20 I could show you pics if you want.
Click to expand...


Yes pictures would be great thanks so much! So are there any tortoises that can live in a tank? I didn't know about the table.


----------



## Jazenami

*RE: Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***



AlishaMaxine said:


> Jazenami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlishaMaxine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes pictures would be great thanks so much! So are there any tortoises that can live in a tank? I didn't know about the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure there are any tortoises that can live in a tank. I want to say no, because if a tortoise as small as a russian can't then probably not. I know I had a water turtle in a tank but I was a teenager and knew nothing other than feed it change the water oh it's cute. I wish I knew more back then!
> Anyway here are the pics. I didn't know about tables either when I first got him. Petco just said yeah keep him in a tank it'll be great. Now I'm learning how crappy that was.
> Keep in mind I still have to work on my lighting but you get the picture.
> People say add plants to the enclosure and things to break up line of sight to the tortoise doesn't get bored as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Team Gomberg

*RE: Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***

I keep hatchlings and small babies in a tank. The problem isn't the "tank" itself. The issue is the species you want and the size they need to live in. In theory your soon to be Russian could live in a tank just fine...if the tank was big enough. But that's the thing. A tank big enough will cost lots of $$$. 
So, you could use storage tubs. They don't look as nice but they are just as functional. Or you could build a table. The easiest way to build a table is to buy a 4'x8' sheet of plywood. Get 3 of the 2"x12"x 8' long boards and have one cut in half. Ta-da! You have 4 12" walls and a 4'x 8' table. Then you can get some 2"x4" or 4"x4"s to make table legs.

Here is an image I found on google. 
They connected storage tubs side by side






Here is another image I found on google.
This is a kiddie pool converted into a tortoise pen for outside time. It's great for apartment people. I do NOT recommend you let your tortoise run around on the grass area outside without 4 walls around him. It takes a second or a sneeze and you loose sight of them. Not to mention the area could be sprayed with poisons.





Here is a travel pen I use. I have a couple of them. The one in the photo is made up of scrap 2"x4"s and very small. Typically I use 2"x6"s and make a much larger square. Then I staple gun hardware cloth to make a lid. I can let my tortoises be somewhere new but I have this over them to insure they don't get away from me 





Hope this helps 


Jazenami, I think what you did with the tubs is great. The more room the better. I always joke that I'd like to see someone make a tub train throughout their house for a tortoise lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Stock tanks work good too, but are slightly more costly than the bins:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-28346.html


----------



## Team Gomberg

Just found a picture of another one of my travel pens. This one is made of 2"x6"s. 





It is cheap and easy to make. Picks up to put away when not in use and completely mobile


----------



## Lindseyc123

Jazenami said:


> *RE: Cleaning the enclosure **HELP***


This is such a great idea. So curious, how did you manage to cut through the plastic bins?


----------

